# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Νέα κλούβα για ζεμπράκια

## mrsoulis

Γεια σας φίλοι μου,

έχω ένα χώρο κάτω από ένα υπόστεγο που άνετα χωράει μια κλούβα για τα έμπρακτα μου. Έχω δυο ζευγάρια αυτή τη στιγμή και σκέφτομαι αργότερα να τους βάλω και δω λίστες να αναπαραχθούν. Τα σχέδια μου λένε να την κάνω 180x60x60 μάλιστα έχω κάνει και ένα σχεδιάκι με την πρόσοψη που σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω. Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω λοιπόν αν οι διαστάσεις είναι εντάξει μιας και από ότι έχω διαβάσει το πλάτος δεν έχει νόημα να είναι πολύ παραπάνω από 50 πόντους... Για το ύψος δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος αν είναι ικανοποιητικό. Επίσης, μαζί με τα σχόλια για την πρόσοψη θα ήθελα να μου πείτε οποίος έχει την εμπειρία μέχρι πόσα πουλάκια μπορούν να συμβιώνουν άνετα μέσα στην κλούβα αυτή....

----------


## blackmailer

σαν μήκος είναι πάρα πολύ καλή η κλούβα σου!!! θα πρότεινα στη μέση αντί για πόρτα να μελετηθεί ίσως κάποια εγκοπή ώστε εάν θελήσεις σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής να το χωρίζεις σε 2 κλούβες μικρότερες με μήκος 90εκ. η κάθε μία. σκέψου να βάλεις κάτι σαν αυτό 



στη μέση σαν οδηγό για το χώρισμα που θα βάζεις και αμέσως θα έχεις 2 πολύ καλά κλουβιά, ένα για το κάθε ζευγάρι σου...ή μπορεί να μελετηθεί να βάζει 2 χωρίσματα και να έχεις τελικά 3 κλουβιά μήκους 60εκ. το κάθε ένα!! ή ένα με μήκος 60εκ. και ένα πτήσης με μήκος 120εκ. 
Γενικά νομίζω ότι αφού έχει τόσο διαθέσιμο μήκος μπορείς να σκεφτείς αρκετές εναλλακτικές. όσο για προσόψεις μπορείς να παραγγείλεις από ότι έχω διαβάσει σε κάποιο σιδηρουργείο και να σου φτιάξουν εκείνοι στις διαστάσεις που επιθυμείς, με πορτάκια συρόμενα, θέσεις για ταίστρες με ελατήριο επαναφοράς κτλ...ψάξε επίσης εδω
*Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά - Αξεσουάρ*να δείς ιδέες και εργαλεία απο τους παλιούς που έχουν κάνει έργα τέχνης!!  :wink:

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον καταρχήν.

σκεφτομαι και εγώ να βάλω δυο οδηγούς για να την χωρίζω στην μέση πηγή στα 2/3 περισσότερο για να χωρίζω τα μικρά μη τα μαδάνε τα μεγαλύτερα. Όσο για τα ζευγάρια έχω και κλουβιά ζευγαρώστρες αν χρειαστεί να βάλω εκεί ζευγάρια. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι όμως είναι από ότι διαβάζω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά ζευγαρώνουν όλο το χρόνο. Είναι αλήθεια άραγε. Όσον αφορά την πρόσοψη ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα και έτοιμες αλλά θέλω να την κάνω όλη μόνος μου να δένει και με το σύνολο καθώς θέλω να την κάνω ξύλινη. Έχω κάποιες ιδέες μάλιστα κάλπες τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω... Αν πετύχει κάποιος σε φωτογραφία κάτι για το πως δένουμε το κουνελόσυρμα στο ξύλο και να δείχνει όμορφο θα με βοηθούσε... Αυτό που έχω μέχρι τώρα στο μυαλό μου είναι να κάνω οδηγούς στο ξύλο και να τα κάνω συρταρωτή... Οι οδηγοί θα έχουν ένα πόντο βάθος ώστε να μπορώ να βάλω μερικά καρφιά και να το δέσω καλύτερα... Δε ξέρω αν γίνομαι κατανοητός θα το δείξω όμως και με φωτογραφίες κατα την διάρκεια της κατασκευής... Τώρα κάνω τα σχέδια και από αύριο μαζεύω υλικά!

----------


## blackmailer

Τα ζεμπράκια όντως εάν έχουν διαθέσιμη φωλιά όλο το χρόνο και δεν τα πιάνει κρύο ζευγαρώνουν συνέχεια...επειδή όμως με πάνω απο 3 γέννες το χρόνο θα εξαντληθούν εντελώς και η υγεία τους θα είναι χάλια καλύτερα είναι μετά την 3η γέννα να αφαιρείς τις φωλιές (οι οποίες συνιστώ να είναι εξωτερικές και όχι εσωτερικές καλαθωτές όπως είχα εγώ για να μπορείς να ελέγχεις την εξέλιξη της αναπαραγωγής εύκολα) και να τις τοποθετείς ξανά την επόμενη άνοιξη που θα έχουν επανέλθει πλήρως!! 
Κουνελόσυρμα πάνω σε ξύλο πιστεύω θα είναι μια χαρά και απο εμφάνιση εάν βάλεις ροδέλα και πάνω της να κάτσει η βίδα που θα πιάσει στο ξύλο. με τι ροδέλα θα πατήσεις καλά το κουνελόσυρμα χωρίς κόπο (απο την ελάχιστη εμπειρία μου με κατασκευές)... για έξτρα πληροφορίες περί κατασκευών περίμενε τους έμπειρους!

----------


## mrsoulis

Το ξέρω βίδα με ροδέλα είναι ο πιο απλός και ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος αλλά... Στο μάτι χάνει λίγο δε μου αρέσει και τόσο πολύ...

----------


## mrsoulis

Τελικά μου φαίνεται ότι καταληγω στην πιο απλή ευκολη και οικονομική λύση η οποία είναι και εμφανισιακά καλή... ετσι πιστεύω τουλαχιστον... Και αυτή ειναι το δίχαλο της παρακάτω φωτογραφίας...

----------


## blackmailer

κι αυτό καλό είναι αλλά εγώ προσωπικά θα έβαζα ροδέλα με βίδα που αφαιρείται κιόλας εύκολα εάν θελήσω!!  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## mrsoulis

Τώρα που το αναφέρεις ίσως να χρησιμοποιήσω βίδες με ροδέλες για τον πάτο της κλούβας, όπου και μπορεί να οξειδωθεί από τις κουτσούλιες τους... Σωστή η παρατήρηση της αλλαγής πλέγματος

----------


## mrsoulis

Η κατασκευή μου προχωράει και έχω μερικές φωτογραφίες να σας δείξω μόνο να με κρίνετε με επιείκεια γιατί είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή....! Βέβαια οι διαστάσεις άλλαξαν θα σας εξηγήσω σε άλλη ανάρτηση και την σκέψη μου...

----------


## jk21

τις γωνιες οπου ερχονται σε επαδη διαφορετικα δοκαρακια ,θα τις μονωσεις ολες με σιλικονη ,αν δεν θες να πανε στις χαραμαδες και να κρυφτουν πθανες ψειρες ! δεν πρεπει να μενει καθολου κρυφος χωρος

----------


## mrsoulis

Ναι το έχω διαβάσει δω στο φόρουμ. Μόλις τελειώσω με την πόρτα θα το περάσω πρώτα με ένα δηλητήριο και χρώματα για την συντήρηση του ξύλου και μετά θα περάσω σιλικόνη όλες τις σχισμές και τελευταίο θα περάσω το σύρμα. Επίσης σκοπεύω από την άνοιξη μέχρι το φθινόπωρο να ψεκάζω μια φορά το μήνα προληπτικά εκτός και αν δω τα έξω από δω στο μεσοδιάστημα.

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι βήμα βήμα ολοκληρώνεται η πρώτη μου κατασκευή... Σήμερα μόλις τελείωσα με το βάψιμο και σας ανεβάζω δυο φωτογραφίες να δείτε το χρώμα της...

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Αντώνη, συνέχισε...

Εύχομαι με το καλό να απολαύσεις και τα μικρά σου μέσα.

----------


## blackmailer

Super!!  :Happy0030:

----------


## mrsoulis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αύριο μάλλον τελειώνουν και τα πόρτα και θα ανεβάσω πάλι φωτογραφίες

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε με το καλο.

----------


## blackmailer

τις φώτος περιμένουμε ε....

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτά τα πόρτα και με έχουν παιδεύει περισσότερο από ότι με εχει παιδεύει όλη η υπόλοιπη κλούβα μα την αλήθεια... Θα το παλέψω όμως και θα έχετε φωτογραφίες σύντομα....

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι όπως σας είπα ήδη τα πόρτα και είναι η πιο δύσκολη ιστορία της πρώτης μου κλούβας και αφού έκανα αρκετή προσπάθεια πήγα στο ξυλουργείο ενός φίλου να κόψουμε μαζί τα κομμάτια και να τα συνδέσουμε με το καρφωτικο του (εγώ δεν έχω τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία) το αποτέλεσμα όμως τελικά με δικαίωσε όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν...

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημέρα σε όλους εχθές τοποθέτησα και την πρώτη πόρτα και θα έλεγα είναι.... Ομορφούλα....

----------


## mrsoulis

Και μια δεύτερη φωτογραφία...

----------


## mrsoulis

Να και μια φωτογραφία με τις δυο πόρτες παρέα....

----------


## blackmailer

οι εργασίες προχωρούν με γοργούς ρυθμούς βλέπω...συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Με γοργούς δε θα το έλεγα γιατί υπάρχει λίγη πίεση χρόνου από τη δουλειά και δε με αφήνουν και τα δυο μου τσορομπίλια στο σπίτι...

----------


## mrsoulis

Μόλις τελείωσα με την σιλικόνη για να καλύψω τις σχισμές όσο μπορούμε να γλιτώσουμε και τις φωλιές από ψείρες και αν με αφήσουν και τα παιδάκια μου σήμερα θα συνεχίσω και με την τοποθέτηση του σύρματος...

----------


## jk21

Σιλικονη και στις σχισμες που σχηματιζουν οι μεταλλικες γωνιες με το ξυλο !!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μου φανηκε υπερβολικο αλλα αν κρονω απο το θαυμαστικο θα φροντισω να γινει και αυτο!!!

----------


## jk21

αν σου πω οτι τωρα που εκανα ανακαινιση της αλουμινενιας κλουβας μου ,βρηκα νεκρα μαλλον (γιατι δεν ειχα φετος κρουσματα αλλα περυσι ναι ) αυγα απο ψειρα και κατω απο τις γωνιες και στις σπειρες των βιδων καθως μπενανε στο αλουμινιο ,θα συνεχισεις να το βλεπεις υπερβολικο; μαλλον οχι ..... 

οπου βρουνε τρυπωνουνε !!!

αυριο λοιπον με το καλο ....

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια Αντώνη ! Πολύ ωραία δουλεια! Γεια στα χέρια σου !

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευτυχώς που δεν έχω προλάβει να βιδώσω τα σύρματα και έχω ακόμα πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα σημεία.... Σήμερα κιόλας θα τα περάσω και όλα τα υπόλοιπα με σιλικόνη...

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο σου συνονοματε πολυ ωραια δουλεια .....σου ευχομαι να την χαρεις και γεματη πολυ γρηγορα....

----------


## mrsoulis

Έτσι ελπίζω και γω να την χαρώ γρήγορα ήδη η οικογένεια εχει αρχίσει να μεγαλώνει καθώς ένας φίλος μου έδωσε δυο πουλάκια και μάλιστα από ότι φαίνεται είναι και θηλυκά και τα δυο! Τώρα να σας πω την αλήθεια έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο να ανταλλάξω το ένα με ένα αρσενικό γιατί ήδη έχω άλλο ένα θηλυκό αυτή τη στιγμή έχω τρία δηλαδή οπότε αν αρχίσουν να γεννούν όλα μαζί.... Την έβαψα....

----------


## mrsoulis

Οι εργασίες προχωρούν μονοσήμαντη και όλα τα μεταλλικά μέρη και τοποθετήθηκαν και σχεδόν όλα τα σύρματα τώρα αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι οι πατηθρες επειδή θα ήθελα να είναι φυσικές!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτό το άρθρο φυσικά και το έχω διαβάσει και μάλιστα κάποιο που με την ίδια ακριβώς μέθοδο εχει φτιάξει πατηθρες από ξύλο λεμονιάς και εγώ στο περιβόλι που έχω σπίτι μου έχω 7 λεμονιές.... Έλα όμως που δε μπορώ να βρω λιγότερο από 6mm μπουζονοστριφωνο και είναι πολυ μεγάλο για τέτοια δουλειά... Δοκίμασα μια φορά αλλά μου ανοίγει τα ξύλα....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ που έχω φτιάξει πατήθρες από λεμονιά δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πουθενά μπουζονοστρίφωνο (ή όπως λέγεται  :: ). Απλά έχω μαγκώσει τα ξύλα στα κάγκελα κάνοντας μια σχισμή με μαχαίρι στην άκρη του ξύλου. Όπως είναι και διάφορες πατήθρες της αγοράς. Κάνε μια δοκιμή και έτσι μήπως σε βολέψει!

----------


## mrsoulis

Το έχω σκεφτεί και αυτό και σε κάποια φωτογραφία το δει στο φόρουμ σίγουρα απλώς έλεγα να είναι και πιο "μπάνικο" που λέμε...

----------


## blackmailer

αντώνη επίσης μπορείς να στερεώσεις με δεματικά καλωδίων όπως είχα κάνει εγώ παλιά σε ένα κλουβάκι ...

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι μετά από καιρό.... Σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα που εχει μεσολαβήσει από την τελευταία φορά που τα είπαμε έχω κάνει κάποια πρόοδο. Αφού μωνοσα ότι μπορούσα και όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα συνέχισα και με το κλείσιμο της κλούβας... Όπως θα δείτε και στη φωτογραφία λείπει μόνο ένα κομμάτι στο μπροστινό μέρος της το οποίο και άφησα για να έχω πρόσβαση άνετη να βιδώσω από την μέσα μεριά του ανοίγματος που αφήνουν οι πόρτες αλυσίδες για να αποτρέπουν τους επίδοξους δραπέτες! Ιδέα την οποία φυσικά και δανείστηκα από το τόσο χρήσιμο φόρουμ του GBC....! Αυτό που με απασχολεί τωρα είναι ο πάτος για τις κουτσουλιές! Σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω ένα από λαμαρίνα αλλά θα είναι ασήκωτο... Τωρα σκέφτομαι και άλλη μια λύση την οποία επίσης ξεσήκωσαν από εδώ και είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιόυν οι ξυλουργοί στις κουζίνες νομίζω ένα φύλο ευκαμπτο... Αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ακόμα με μεγάλη χαρά θα το ακούσω....

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι ήθελα να ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία ακόμα με καλύτερη άποψη της κλούβας που ετοιμάζω στην οποία επάνω φαίνονται και τρεις πατηθρες που έχω ετοιμάσει από τις λεμονιές του περιβολιού μου...

----------


## mrsoulis

Μήπως κάποιος εχει καμία πρόταση για το πάτο της κλούβας που να είναι πιο ελαφριά από λαμαρίνα και κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό το σύκα μπετό αλουμίνιο που χρησιμοποιούν οι καυζινάδες; Θυμίζω η διάσταση που θέλω είναι 120x60cm. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτό το auto correct του iPad δε παίζεται με τίποτα! Εννοείτε δεν ήθελα να γράψω σύκα μπετό αλουμίνιο, αλλά φύλλο αλουμινίου μάλλον... Τέλος πάντων πιστεύω βρήκα και την λύση σήμερα το πρωί καθώς επικοινώνησα με ένα φίλο που εχει μαγαζί με είδη κουζίνας, αυτά που ψωνίζουν οι μαστόροι που φτιάχνουν κουζίνες και μου είπε ότι έχει τέτοιο υλικό το οποίο είναι μάλιστα και έτοιμο κομμένο και γυρισμένο σε διάσταση 117,8x55cm η οποία μου είναι τέλεια... Επίσης είναι και οικονομικό 6-7 ευρώ μου είπε εχει. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται αυτό βγαίνει σε στάνταρ διαστάσεις, το βάθος το 55 δηλαδή είναι σταθερό από ότι μου είπε και το μήκος παίζει σε διάφορα νούμερα... Πολυ βολικό και οικονομικό...

----------


## mrsoulis

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό και αφού αγόρασα αυτό το φύλο αλουμινίου για να χρησιμοποιήσω στον πάτο της κλούβας συνέχισα τις εργασίες σήμερα.... Δείτε λοιπόν πόσο ωραία ταίριαξε αυτό σαν πάτος...

----------


## mrsoulis

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες που έκανα μια στήριξη στον πάτο για το φύλο αλουμινίου καθώς είναι ευκαμπτο και δε μπορεις να το στηρίξεις μόνο σε δυο πλευρές...

----------


## mrsoulis

Και μια φωτογραφία από την κλούβα τελειωμένη.... Επιτέλους......

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παλάτη!!!Και με το κατάλληλο design εσωτερικού χώρου θα είναι στολίδι για το σπίτι!!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## mrsoulis

Έρχονται και μερικές φωτογραφίες αύριο με κάποια πράγματα που έχω παραγγείλει για μέσα και κάποιες πατηθρες από λενονια που έφτιαξα μόνος μου... Περιμένω όμως και δικές σας προτάσεις...

----------


## mrsoulis

Επιτέλους και μερικές φωτογραφίες της κλούβας μου με τον απολύτως απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό....




Συνέχεια...

----------


## mrsoulis

Συγγνώμη και για τα πολλά μηνύματα αλλά κάτι πρόβλημα εχει το iPad και μόλις αλλάζω σελίδα για να αντιγράψω την δεύτερη εικόνα μου σβήνει όλα όσα έχω γράψει στο μήνυμα....

----------


## Gardelius

> Συγγνώμη και για τα πολλά μηνύματα αλλά κάτι πρόβλημα εχει το iPad και μόλις αλλάζω σελίδα για να αντιγράψω την δεύτερη εικόνα μου σβήνει όλα όσα έχω γράψει στο μήνυμα....


Καλησπέρα, μην σε νοιάζει Αντώνη γι' αυτό είμαστε εδώ  :wink: 

Είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφη η κατασκευή σου, με το καλό να την χαρείς και να την έχεις πάντα γεμάτη.

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστώ πολυ και για το διόρθωμα και για την ευχή...

----------


## amastro

Φαινόταν από την αρχή ότι η κλουβίτσα θα γίνει κόσμημα. Με το καλό να μπουν και τα πουλάκια και να ομορφύνει ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## Pidgey

Αντώνη βάλε πιο ψηλά από την πατηθρα την ποτίστρα με τη μπίλια που βλέπουμε στη 2η φωτογραφία. Είναι πολύ χαμηλά.

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν έχω λόγια...κανονικό παλάτι...με το καλό να μπουν και οι κάτοικοι μέσα να ομορφύνει περισσότερο!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.... Σήμερα θα πάω μια βόλτα σε ένα μαγαζί να πάρω ροδάκινα να βάλω από κάτω και επίσης νάϋλον για να την κλείσω μιας και τα βράδια εχει αρχίσει να κάνει ψύχρα και μετά επιτέλους θα μπουν οι κάτοικοι...!

----------


## mrsoulis

Να κάνω και μια ακόμα χαζή ερώτηση.... Αυτή η ταΐστρα της φωτογραφίας είναι κατάλληλη για τα παραδεισάκια γιατί δεν διευκρίνιζε ούτε το site που την πήρα αλλά ούτε και η συσκευασία. Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα απλώς για να ξέρω...

----------


## blackmailer

> ....Σήμερα θα πάω μια βόλτα σε ένα μαγαζί να πάρω ροδάκινα να βάλω από κάτω ....


Να φανταστώ εννοούσες ροδάκια και το auto correct έβγαλε ροδάκινα; χαχαχαχα
όσο για την ταΐστρα μια χαρά είναι μην αγχώνεσαι...

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτό εννοούσα αλλά όπως είπες η τεχνολογίας με πρόδωσε ακόμα μια φορά...

----------


## mixalisss

απλά τέλια Αντώνη!!!!! τυχερά τα πουλάκια σου, μπράβο!!!!

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!!!Μπραβο!

----------


## mparoyfas

ειναι τοσο ωραια που και με ροδάκινα μια χαρα θα τσουλάει  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

Τελικά δε βρήκα για την κλούβα μου ούτε ροδακια αλλά ούτε και ροδάκινα προχώρησα όμως με το νάϋλον και το πρώτο μου έργο μετά από πολυ καιρό είναι έτοιμο να υποδεχτεί τους ένοικους του....

----------


## mrsoulis

Και και μια δεύτερη φωτογραφία...

----------


## blackmailer

κάπως έτσι είναι πλέον και τα δικά μου κλουβιά! πολύ ωραία κατασκευή! μπράβο και πάλι...μην ξεχάσεις να μας δείξεις βγάλεις φώτο και με τους ενοίκους ε...

----------


## mrsoulis

Όλος ο κόπος και το θέμα αυτό εχει σαν τελικό στόχο να το παρουσιάσω στην παρέα του GBC τελειωμένο και με τους ένοικους μέσα... Και αμέσως μετά θα ακολουθήσουν και συμβουλές βελτίωσης των συνθηκών διαβίωσης...

----------


## mrsoulis

Τελικά τα κατάφερα και έκανα την μετακόμιση σας στέλνω λοιπόν την κλούβα μου τελειωμένη με τους νέους και ευτυχισμένους ένοικους της.... Βέβαια περιθώρια βελτίωσης πάντα θα υπάρχουν και για το λόγο αυτο περιμένω τις ιδέες σας και τις εμπειρίες σας... Τα φυτά που βλέπετε ειναι ρίγανη και δεντρολίβανο.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο !!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστώ πολυ επιτέλους τα κατάφερα να φτιάξω την πρώτη μου κλούβα και υπάρχουν και αλλά να ακολουθήσουν....

----------


## wild15

Πολλα μπραβο!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολλα συγχαρητηρια για την κλουβα ειναι πολυ ωραια 
θα ηθελα να σου πω για την γλαστρα που ειναι συνεχεια μεσα θα ελεγα πως ειναι λιγο επικινδυνο

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πολύ όμορφη και ευρύχωρη!! Μπράβο φίλε μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## blackmailer

σουπερ κλουβάρα!!! α ρε κάτι βόλτες που θα κόβουν μέσα τα μικρά σου!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια με κάνετε να νιώθω πολυ περήφανος! Πραγματικά όμως ειναι μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση να τα παρακολουθώ να παίζουν και να τρώνε όλα μαζί στην ταΐστρα... Ειναι πραγματικά πολυ όμορφες οι κλούβας τελικά... Ειδικά αν τις έχεις κατασκευάσει μόνος σου....!

----------


## mrsoulis

Δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο θέμα για τις ταΐστρες οικονομίας αλλά έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει στην κλούβα μου για πρώτη φορά μια νομίζω ότι ειναι ίσως το πιο χρήσιμο από τα αξεσουάρ που έχω αγοράσει για τα φιλαράκια μου... Ίσως η τιμή της να ειναι τσιμπημένη λιγο αλλά τα οφέλη της ειναι παρά πολλά! Και δεν μιλάω μόνο από την πλευρά της οικονομίας που για κάποιους που έχουν αρκετά πουλάκια στην κλούβα τους σαφώς και ειναι πολυ σημαντικό, αλλά ειναι και αλλα... Καταρχήν, έχεις τις ταΐστρες εσωτερικά δεν ειναι ανάγκη να βάζεις συνέχεια τα χέρια σου μέσα και στρεσάρεις τα πουλάκια σου. Επίσης, τα πουλιά αναγκάζονται να τρώνε σχεδόν όλους τους σπόρους και να μην διαλέγουν όπως κάνουν στις κοινές ταΐστρες ( και μετά να ζαλίζεται από το φύσημα προκειμένου να φάνε όλους τους σπόρους ). Ακόμα το καλαθάκι για τους φαγωμένος σπόρους κάνει πολυ καλη δουλειά καθώς μαζεύει τα σποτάκι; Και περιορίζει πολυ το λέρωμα! 

Υ.Γ. Αν η ομάδα διαχείρισης κρίνει ότι πρέπει να γίνει ξεχωριστό θέμα ας το κάνει. Η χρησιμότητα τους πάντως με εχει ενθουσιάσει και θα ήθελα να μάθω τις εμπειρίες σας

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια Αντώνη πολύ ωραία κατασκευή! Υγεια στα χέρια σου

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν έχει τύχει να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια τέτοια ούτε να την δω σε χρήση σε κάποιον άλλο! για ποια ακριβώς μιλάς; μπορείς να μας βάλεις μια φώτο της ταΐστρας;

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτή που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ ειναι αυτή στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία μάλιστα αν θες αύριο να βάλω και μια φωτογραφία με τα φαγωμένος σπόρια να δεις πόσο ωραία τα μαζεύει στο κάτω μέρος και περιορίζει τη σπατάλη στο ελάχιστο! Πράγματι πολυ καλη και τοποθετείτε το ίδιο εύκολα τόσο εσωτερικά όσο και εξωτερικά! Και εχει καπάκι να συ πληρώνεις από την πάνω μεριά και η αποθήκη των φαγωμενων σπόρων βγαίνει παν εύκολα για να την αλλάξεις χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βγάλεις την ταΐστρα καθόλου από την θέση της!

----------


## blackmailer

και πόσο κοστίζει η συγκεκριμένη; δεν θυμάμαι, ίσως το είχες αναφέρει κάπου στα προηγούμενα ποστ σου απλά για να μην τα ψάχνω τώρα όλα...απο ότι βλέπω όμως δεν μπαίνει στις θήκες που έχουν τα κλουβιά για εξωτερικές ταΐστρες γιατί έχει ύψος ε;

----------


## Gardelius

Αν έχεις πολλά πουλιά, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι <<οικονομική>> στην εποχή μας τέτοια δαπάνη.

Από αυτό και μόνο αν ξεκινήσεις, είναι αρκετά σημαντικό γιατί αν θέλεις 20 ή 30 τέτοιες το κόστος είναι μεγάλο.

Σε φίλο μου που έχει τις συγκεκριμένες έχει πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις απ' την χρήση της.

----------


## mrsoulis

Σίγουρα δεν ειναι για κάποιους που έχουν ένα πουλί σε κάθε κλουβί αλλά περισσότερο για αυτούς που έχουν κλούβας με περισσότερα από δυο πουλιά! Όσο για το κόστος αυτή που έχω εγώ και ειναι για 500 gr τροφή εχει νομίζω 5,50 ευρώ όσο για την τοποθέτηση εξωτερικά μπαίνει στα πορτάκια και όχι στις θέσεις για την ταΐστρα με το ελατήριο...

----------


## mrsoulis

Συγγνώμη όχι 500 αλλά 250 gr τροφή χωράει.

----------


## blackmailer

μάλλον είναι για μια μέση κατάσταση...ούτε εάν έχεις 1-2 πουλάκια ούτε πολλά!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Υπάρχει και για μισό κιλό τροφή και για ένα κιλό μάλιστα αυτή του κιλού κοστίζει κάτι λιγότερο από 10 ευρώ!

----------


## vasilis.a

πολυ ομορφη η κλουβα!!την εχεις σε εξωτερικο χωρο που μπορει να ερθουν γατες??αν ναι φοβαμαι οτι θα εχεις προβλημα αργοτερα που θα βγαλεις το ναυλον.ενδεχομενος καποια στιγμη,αν υπαρχουν γατες,να δεις αρκετες νυχιες και τρυπουλες στο ναυλον.

----------


## mrsoulis

Ειναι πάνω σε ένα μπαλκόνι το οποίο περιβάλλεται από αυλή του σπιτιού και περιβόλι στο οποίο κυκλοφορεί ένα τσοπανόσκυλα που δε συμπαθεί καθόλου τις γάτες και έτσι τρία χρόνια τωρα στο σπίτι γάτα στο μπαλκόνι δεν έχω δει ποτέ...! Αν όμως δω σημάδια κάτι θα σκεφτώ!

----------


## blackmailer

Σωστή επισήμανση! αλλά άμα έχεις σκύλο να κόβει βόλτες απο κάτω δεν φοβάσαι..

----------


## mrsoulis

Είχα υποσχεθεί και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την ταΐστρα οικονομίας και τις έβγαλα εχθές το βραδάκι... Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται το καλαθάκι συλλογής των φαγωμενων σπόρων και όπως θα δείτε οι σπόροι ειναι όλοι άδειοι... Το εντυπωσιακό ειναι ότι κάτω από την ταΐστρα ειναι πεντακάθαρο δεν βρήκα ούτε σπόρο πεταμένο!

----------


## blackmailer

άντε ρε...πολύ καλό, αλλά το κόστος είναι αυξημένο εάν θέλεις πάνω απο 2-3, ξεπερνάς τα 15 ευρώ!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτο ειναι αλήθεια αλλά πιστεύω ότι σιγά σιγά αξίζει να την κανείς αυτή την αναβάθμιση τα αξίζει τα λεφτά της κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα....

----------


## mparoyfas

η ταιστρα δειχνει πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα και σε ευχαριστουμε για την παρουσιαση της , τα χρωματιστά στο εσωτερικό της ειναι αυτο που νομίζω ;

----------


## mrsoulis

Ναι γιατί δε βρίσκω εδώ κοντά καλη τροφή οπότε όταν ξεμένω και μέχρι να παραγγέλλω διάφορα πράγματα για να με συμφέρει η αγορά από το διαδίκτυο συμβιβαζόμαστε με του εμπορίου του τοπικού! Ένα από τα άσχημα της επαρχίας ακόμα!

----------


## blackmailer

βασικά άμα δεν τα τρώνε τα μπισκοτοειδή τα μικρά σου κανένα πρόβλημα!!! εμένα συγκεκριμένα τα βρίσκω πάντα στον πάτο του κλουβιού, όχι απλά δεν τα τρώνε τα κάνουν και στη μπάντα ...χαχαχα

----------

